# Maryland milk can



## Gordon (Jan 26, 2008)

I found this milk can outside of a junk shop recently. Their bottles are common but this is the first can I've seen. Western Maryland Dairy on the front, & BCHD permit & Baltimore Maryland on the back. The top also has the name stamped on it.


----------



## rlo (Jan 26, 2008)

Nice! I love this bit of the past.  I just found a milk can in a farm dump, but it was so rusted it disintegraated when I tried to lift it.


----------



## craigc90 (Jan 27, 2008)

I like your milk can, I like the history behind them just like the bottles. This is my favorite the dairy was at the top of my driveway and the train station and town are gone now. Lets see some more embossed milk cans if you got em.


----------



## craigc90 (Jan 27, 2008)

Brass Tag that is leaded on to the front of the can.


----------



## Gordon (Jan 27, 2008)

*Nice can! Hey is that a mail pouch sign there on the wall?*


----------



## craigc90 (Jan 28, 2008)

Yea Gordon it a thermometer. I get a chance later I will post a picture.


----------

